
Ask HN: 100% remote work for large firm? - a_lifters_life
I work for a large firm now, and get to work from home on a ad-hoc basis. I commute 20 mins to work one way.<p>Another large firm reached out about a job paying 45-50k more, but I would be working 100% from home, except when I need to go to a meeting with head honchos. Their location is 2-3 hours from me.<p>I&#x27;ve never worked in a job 100% remote.<p>I wondered what people in similar experiences throughout their career have experienced?<p>Thank you.
======
mswen
Factors to consider:

Do you really like the working alone at home - obviously connected through
modern communication apps and tools?

Do you have the ability and willingness to cultivate a local professional
network that are not your co-workers?

Is the company willing to pay expenses for regular HQ visits, one week out of
every 2 months so that you have some face-time with both colleagues and
bosses?

Is the work itself - apart from the remote situation and more money, something
that inspires or at least intrinsically interests you?

How much of a difference in your financial well-being is the combination of
$45K more plus reduction in commute costs?

------
pinewurst
I've been working fully remote for large, medium and very large firms for the
last five years and love it. If at all possible, I'll never ever go back to
having to report to an office.

Success I think has more to do with the internal communications of the
organization than anything else. I haven't observed any non-face-to-face
issues that I haven't seen in an office. If anything the politics seems more
denatured.

